# Sykes - 1/26 The Contest Gets Heated



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Last night around 9:30 Taylor, Nathan, Caleb & I headed out fishing to see if we could add a few more bulls to our tally for 2014. Armed with some old, freezer-burned menhaden, our rods, & dozens of layers of clothes we walked out onto the notorious Sykes Bridge at close to 10:00. The first hour & a half was extremely uneventful, with not so much as a single run on any of the rods. Around 11:30 Nathan's Calcutta started to sing, but Nathan couldn't quite capitalize & didn't take his shot at hooking up before the red decided he didn't like the taste of his menhaden. Another hour went by before anything else happened, but this time it was Taylor's turn. Taylor was actually walking over towards his rods to do a check on his baits when his cursed C3 started screaming. There was no hesitation on the red's part this time. It took off like a bat out of hell & by the time Taylor got to the rod all he had to do was pick it up & engage the reel & he was hooked up. Taylor had a five or so minute battle ahead of him that wasn't without close-calls. The bull made it within inches of the pilings at one point, but Taylor locked the drag & thumbed the spool & managed to turn the angry beast. Once he had it whipped, I netted it for him & we pulled it up onto the bridge for some measurements & pictures. It measured at just a hair over 38.75'' & definitely wasn't lacking in weight. After pictures we lowered him back down to fight another day. We stayed till 2:00 with no more luck & then decided to head home. Taylor & I are now tied for this year with two bulls each, with Nathan trailing behind by one & Caleb in dead last. 

*Tally for the night*: 
*Me*: 0
*Taylor*: 38.80'' bull
*Nathan*: 0
*Caleb*: 0

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice job guys!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> Nice job guys!!


Thanks buddy, gonna make it out there with us anytime soon?! I know how much you "love" Sykes. Haha.


----------



## TSchwing (Mar 28, 2013)

Sitting out on the Pier that night wasn't good for my sickness but you can't help but smile when you catch those bull reds


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> Thanks buddy, gonna make it out there with us anytime soon?! I know how much you "love" Sykes. Haha.


Its Bob sh**s bridge to me hahaha you know that, I'm gonna stick to my usual treading grounds


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornflake789 said:


> Its Bob sh**s bridge to me hahaha you know that, I'm gonna stick to my usual treading grounds


Dude you need to correct that typo, it's not Bob Sh**s & I won't have anyone calling her that! Haha. When you going out next?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice catch


----------



## Stace M 6886 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Wow!*

Way to go Taylor....could you look any happier??? Haha Great job and nice photos...wonder who took those? Keep sending posts Mom and Dad's way! Love you all!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Stace M 6886 said:


> Way to go Taylor....could you look any happier??? Haha Great job and nice photos...wonder who took those? Keep sending posts Mom and Dad's way! Love you all!


Hahaha, mom why are you awake at 3:45AM?? Appreciate it though, we'll keep you posted.


----------



## Stace M 6886 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just your crazy Mom getting ready for work Gotta run and warm up the Jeep!!!! Haha! Cya


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone going tonight? Let me know. I'm down...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Dimebag said:


> Anyone going tonight? Let me know. I'm down...


Went last night for a solid 4 hours, menhanden and shrimp went literally untouched the whole night.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Its a redfish. Is it your first time fishing for them? nice job ! I've seen a pickup truck bed full of them! Back in the day when u could drive down at Ft. Pickens on the beach & wear their A$$es out. Seen more in 1 night u could never imagine.:blink: My bad, Congrats Bro !:thumbup: I'm gonna get some heat for this. Heated heat.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Reminds me of Ricky:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MHl7xCv3uA
Comedy Gold.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Its a redfish. Is it your first time fishing for them? nice job ! I've seen a pickup truck bed full of them! Back in the day when u could drive down at Ft. Pickens on the beach & wear their A$$es out. Seen more in 1 night u could never imagine.:blink: My bad, Congrats Bro !:thumbup: I'm gonna get some heat for this. Heated heat.


No one asked how many redfish you've seen. We're just a group of dudes who love fishing & telling our fishing stories to other people who enjoy fishing as much as we do. Clearly you value competition more than fishing and the memories made through it. I apologize for not posting a picture of a truckbed full of illegal size bull reds, I'll be sure to do that next time.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> No one asked how many redfish you've seen. We're just a group of dudes who love fishing & telling our fishing stories to other people who enjoy fishing as much as we do. Clearly you value competition more than fishing and the memories made through it. I apologize for not posting a picture of a truckbed full of illegal size bull reds, I'll be sure to do that next time.


Don't worry bout what he thinks. Keep the reports coming. I enjoy looking at the pics of the reds you guys are catching. If it wasn't such a pain for me to lug my gear out onto Sykes, I would be joining you guys sometime.

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
www.cyclesbybreeze.net
850-438-0401


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Breeze said:


> Don't worry bout what he thinks. Keep the reports coming. I enjoy looking at the pics of the reds you guys are catching. If it wasn't such a pain for me to lug my gear out onto Sykes, I would be joining you guys sometime.
> 
> Cycles By Breeze
> Motorcycle and ATV Service
> ...


Thanks man, I (& the guys I fish with) really appreciate that. We'll keep at it! & if you're ever looking for someone to do some fishing at Sykes with shoot me a PM & I'll let you know when we're going out again so you can join us.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Keep up the good work guys...always enjoy reading your posts and seeing some great pics. And you fish with Ambassadeurs! Now that's cool.

Got a new power handle you guys need to see...I ordered one from Korea just to check it out. Ordered 4 more. Sweet handle for the Abu's.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Keep up the good work guys...always enjoy reading your posts and seeing some great pics. And you fish with Ambassadeurs! Now that's cool.
> 
> Got a new power handle you guys need to see...I ordered one from Korea just to check it out. Ordered 4 more. Sweet handle for the Abu's.


Thanks Joe, I really appreciate it! We'll keep slaying 'em! You gotta get out there with us sometime soon & put some of your Ambassadeurs to work on some big reds too!

Also, text sent regarding that handle!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Its a redfish. Is it your first time fishing for them? nice job ! I've seen a pickup truck bed full of them! Back in the day when u could drive down at Ft. Pickens on the beach & wear their A$$es out. Seen more in 1 night u could never imagine.:blink: My bad, Congrats Bro !:thumbup: I'm gonna get some heat for this. Heated heat.


this one of your friends? http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20131120a


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> this one of your friends? http://tpwd.texas.gov/newsmedia/releases/?req=20131120a


In case yall didnt know, Reds wasn't illegal to keep Years ago. We leagally fished for them driving a truck down to the beach at Ft. Pickens. i fished with my Uncle. Not sure what he did with them, Sold them I guess. Was no size or amount limits on them that I can remember. I was prolly 10 yrs old. A red fish is a ,,,, Wait,,,,, Red Fish. A skip jack is a skip jack. Its a fish. Nothing more. Whoo Hooo ! Catch another one, Net him, Chunk him back. Good job. Probably not helping them much either. Never mind , Keep catching them. Wish u could keep them. Go catch some red snapper & take thier pics , Throw them back.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice Bull, congrats


----------

